# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Chicken Piccata

## Money Boss Hustla

Ingredients: 
4 skinless, boneless chicken breasts 
1 egg 
3 tablespoons lemon juice 
1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/8 teaspoon paprika 
1/4 cup butter 
2 teaspoons chicken bouillon powder 
1/2 cup boiling water


Directions:
1. In a small bowl, beat the egg together with 1 tablespoon of the lemon juice. Set aside. 
2. In a shallow bowl or dish mix together the flour, garlic powder and paprika. Dip the chicken in the egg/lemon mixture, then in the seasoned flour. 
3. In a large skillet, melt butter/margarine and brown the coated chicken pieces. 
4. Dissolve the bouillon in the boiling water, then add the remaining 2 tablespoons of lemon juice. Pour liquid into skillet. Cover and let simmer for 20 minutes, turning chicken pieces after 10 minutes, until chicken is tender. Garnish as desired and serve.

Makes 4 servings. Amount per serving:
Calories 287 
Protein 30.2g 
Total Fat 14.5g 
Sodium 601mg 
Cholesterol 153mg 
Carbohydrates 7.7g 
Fiber 0.3g

----------

